# Gaggia classic + PID



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Having just received and fitted my auber PID this afternoon I've only had time for a quick play with it but I'm looking forward to working out how best to use it. I just had a few questions for anyone who has experience of a PID'd classic. I have had a read through the instruction manual and the temperature studies. I knew of the issue with the water temp dropping significantly during a shot due to the small boiler. The default set value for the temp is 102 which apparently gives an average brew temp of 91 with a peak at 96. I know it varies depending on what coffee you're using but what typical temps are people setting their SV at? Is 91 low for an average temp? The few recipes I have come across for espresso blends (workshop's cult of done and square mile's red brick) seem to be based on brew temps of around 94. I know these are based on larger boiler machines with greater temp stability and therefore not the higher peak temp.

It's the model with the pre infusion option. I wanted the steam option and it wasn't a huge amount more to have the pre infusion and shot timer. I will likely use the timer but not convinced about the pre infusion. Anyone have this option and what settings are you using for pulse time and dwell time?

Finally, has anyone tried to add a preheat coil to their classic? Not convinced I'm up for that degree of modification but it would be an interesting project.


----------



## mbgm8ndb (Aug 1, 2013)

Would be interested to know how you get on, if you see any large improvements in the quality and consistency of your espresso shots and if you feel it was worth the investment!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

mbgm8ndb said:


> Would be interested to know how you get on, if you see any large improvements in the quality and consistency of your espresso shots and if you feel it was worth the investment!


It has improved my shot quality but not to a level that I couldn't have done before, it just means I can get that quality more so consistently without temp surfing. I've also found the steam control fantastic, kicks the element in much sooner so the steam doesn't die off while steaming milk. Again this could be done with the right timing in the heating cycle but I'm to lazy for that so for me it was worthwhile. The first one they sent had a problem that the brew timer Wouldn't trigger the brew once the machine had warmed up for a while. They quickly replaced it though and without waiting for the return to reach them.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Hi Neil. I've got the same pid and set it normally at 103, sometimes going up to 106 or down to 99 to experiment for different beans. Well worth the investment I think as shot consistency and steaming are both much better.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Jollybean said:


> Hi Neil. I've got the same pid and set it normally at 103, sometimes going up to 106 or down to 99 to experiment for different beans. Well worth the investment I think as shot consistency and steaming are both much better.


Do you have the pre infusion model and if so do you bother with any pre infusion. I've only given it a go a few times but I don't notice any difference in the appearance of the extraction and it doesn't taste any different so I tend not to bother. Really only went for it as it wasn't much more than the steam model and I liked the idea of the shot timer.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Yes I have but I don't use it really. Left it on the default setting and have never changed it. The shot timer is useful. I set mine to 30s so I can cut it short manually if any sign of blonding or just let it run on if all looking good.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Jollybean said:


> Yes I have but I don't use it really. Left it on the default setting and have never changed it. The shot timer is useful. I set mine to 30s so I can cut it short manually if any sign of blonding or just let it run on if all looking good.


This is where I get confused in terms of shot timings. Usually without pre infusion I aim for my desired shot weight over 30s or so. If I am using a pre infusion should it still be a total of 30s including the pre infusion and delay time? The pre sets seem to suggest so.


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

I think a rule of thumb is aiming to extract 1.6 times the dose rate in 25 to 30 seconds excluding pre infusion but play around to find what suits your taste best.


----------

